# Another Ronaldo joke...



## deb_fswm (Oct 16, 2005)

Christiano Ronaldo goes to the doctors and complains about the fact that he gets sexually aroused whenever he looks in the mirror. "I'm not surprised" said the doctor " you are a c**t after all" :lol:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## The Doc (May 10, 2006)

Get it right up ye's!!! :lol:

Ronaldo had nothing to do with Englands glorious failure at the world cup, it was down to the fact that they were shite! The most self over rated team in history.


----------



## TT-tring (Jun 20, 2006)

Just as celtic are a joke in their American tour .. ha ha ha ha !!!


----------

